# Inherited an older (1950’s?) Spitfire



## Cyclelogical (Mar 2, 2022)

Hello. I’m the new guy, here. My wife and I have inherited this bicycle from her grandparents and I have some questions as to this Schwinn’s age and possible strategies for restoring it. It’s been parked in their barn for a long while. 











Can anyone tell me about these? This appears to be Schwinn’s economy model and it has this unusual rack on the back. I’d like to get it up and running as a bicycle for my wife. I would like to change the roached out tires and yank all of the bearings and cups/cones/races and get them regreased. Clean up the chain and cover the seat. What would you suggest beyond that? I’m not sure if I should try cleaning the current paint on it or just repaint it. Tbh I really don’t want to commit too much time to removing and repainting and everything. I guess I’m just wondering if this paint is salvageable. Same for the rims and spokes. Thanks for any and all help


----------



## bloo (Mar 2, 2022)

Cleanup is a more desirable thing to do than repaint in 99% of all cases. The rack is an odd one. Maybe it once held a baby seat?

If you post a pic of the serial number we can probably figure out the year it was made. Sometimes you can only narrow it down to a couple of years. The serial is either stamped on the bottom bracket (bottom of frame under the crank), or on the left rear dropout (by the rear axle).

Tires won't be a problem, but it depends which rims you have.

The bike looks like a ballooner to me, and probably has "Schwinn S2" rims and 26x2.125 tires. If this is the case, the rims are 559mm and there are gobs of tires available in all possible styles. 26" mountain bike tires even fit. There are also cheap copies of old Goodyear diamond tread and also Schwinn brick tread all over ebay. Finally, there are reproductions of US Royal chain tread available from @John here on the CABE that are period correct, and really a cut above the rest. Those are what I would get, in fact I have them on my 41 Schwinn.

If by some chance it is a middleweight, it will have "Schwinn S7" rims instead and the tires will be marked 26x1-3/4. Note the fraction (NOT 26x1.75). These are 571mm rims. In that case, tire choices are extremely limited, The good news is there are new slightly oversize tires marked "26x2x1-3/4" and having brick tread more or less like the old Schwinn brick tread. These are hands down the best thing to get if you have S7 (571mm) rims.

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 2, 2022)

Best thing to do is clean it up and do what you mentioned. Someone here should have a front fender brace and the chain guard dent can be pressed out. My best guess to the year is 1953 or 1954 since it has the rolled stem, bolt on stand, feather guard with decal and skip tooth/1" pitch. The serial is most likely on the left rear drop out above the axle nut. So the baby seat frame will have to be removed to see it. Have fun!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 3, 2022)

Curious to see serial number, it screams 54 to me!


----------



## Cyclelogical (Mar 3, 2022)

Thanks for the information. I agree with you on the tires. The rear tire looks OEM and says Schwinn Typhoon and has the standard balloon tire size. Since this is the economy model would this have been equipped with whitewalls or regular tires? I’ve seen suggestions of using WD40 and steel wool. Should I attempt that on this paint or would it remove the pinstripes? I’m not too concerned since this looks like the bicycle that Schwinn trained the pinstripers on. I removed the kid seat and found the serial on the dropout as you guys suggested


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 3, 2022)

Seems that WD-40 and 0000 steel wool is the go to for many here. I'd stay clear of the pins and decals though. The serial was stamped in mid-November and Schwinn's model year change over normally started out with bikes wearing November serial numbers. So basically that piece could be a very late 1954 or early 1955. Since it has the 1" pitch drive train, I'm leaning towards a late 1954 model since the skip tooth wasn't being used after 54. On these the blackwall tires were standard equipment.


----------



## Cyclelogical (Mar 3, 2022)

Thanks so much. I’ll give it a try. As time allows I’m sure I’ll dive into this more, and will likely return with many more questions.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 3, 2022)

That kids bike seat can be repurposed for a picnic box.  These hot chicks are unavailable--my wife and her sisters.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 4, 2022)

Cool bike and great you have it as a family heirloom!

I am of the thought that steel wool and oil have their place and have used it on bikes whose paint was truly pathetic but only after other methods have been tried or considered. It is a very abrasive method and removes a fait amount of paint in the process. Just because you can make something look better does not mean you chose the best way forward. You can easily test areas to see the optimal method. Sometimes just a good cleaning and deoxidizing with a fine rubbing compound is all that is needed for dead paint. As mentioned, be careful of pinstripes, decals, and _silk screened decals are very fragile and wet sensitive_.  I have never had an OA bath adversely affect decals or paint but you should never make assumptions.

I only use OA baths when there is a lot of rust in with the paint. Here is an Imgur album of photos a Schwinn childhood bike I deep cleaned for a lady and it shows the results that can be achieved with an OA bath. There are some other cleaning tips in the album that you may find useful as well. 

#0000 steel wool is quite handy and I use it a lot when cleaning metal parts but you still need to use discretion. I find that using brass hand brushes and citric acid is a good way to not haze the chrome on your bike and brass is a better choice as well for cleaning aluminum parts if you have to go deep.


----------



## Cyclelogical (Mar 4, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> That kids bike seat can be repurposed for a picnic box.  These hot chicks are unavailable--my wife and her sisters.
> 
> View attachment 1581931



Hey that’s actually an idea I can put to use. Looks like you all packed the essentials. Thanks!


----------



## Cyclelogical (Mar 4, 2022)

bikemonkey said:


> Cool bike and great you have it as a family heirloom!
> 
> I am of the thought that steel wool and oil have their place and have used it on bikes whose paint was truly pathetic but only after other methods have been tried or considered. It is a very abrasive method and removes a fait amount of paint in the process. Just because you can make something look better does not mean you chose the best way forward. You can easily test areas to see the optimal method. Sometimes just a good cleaning and deoxidizing with a fine rubbing compound is all that is needed for dead paint. As mentioned, be careful of pinstripes, decals, and _silk screened decals are very fragile and wet sensitive_.  I have never had an OA bath adversely affect decals or paint but you should never make assumptions.
> 
> ...



This is good to know. I looked at the yellow bike you restored and it looks very well done-certainly promising to me since the condition of the paint isn’t so good. I already know I need to OA bath the other bicycle so I can strip this down and try it as well. I was planning on giving the rims and other parts the OA bath and I guess I’ll try it with the frame and fenders since steel wool might be a process I’ll only escalate to if this doesn’t work. After wiping part of the rear fender I’m not really sure what to think of the paint, here. I know that the oxidized paint came off on the wipe-which I fully expected- but the a little of the pinstripe came up as well. There aren’t really any decals left, maybe the faded Spitifire one but it’s barely there. The whole thing is just a chipped up chalky mess so I’m wondering if, based on these pics I should give it the bath and move from there or just wire wheel and repaint. 











Thanks for all of your suggestions, btw


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 4, 2022)

If You don’t want the baby seat on the back I would be willing to buy it from you


----------



## Solo Rider (Mar 4, 2022)

She's lovely!! I found my 59 Spitfire in a barn full of dust & owl poop it even had sand filled tires.. It won't take much to get her all pretty again. I she for sale or is she staying in the family?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 4, 2022)

Cyclelogical said:


> This is good to know. I looked at the yellow bike you restored and it looks very well done-certainly promising to me since the condition of the paint isn’t so good. I already know I need to OA bath the other bicycle so I can strip this down and try it as well. I was planning on giving the rims and other parts the OA bath and I guess I’ll try it with the frame and fenders since steel wool might be a process I’ll only escalate to if this doesn’t work. After wiping part of the rear fender I’m not really sure what to think of the paint, here. I know that the oxidized paint came off on the wipe-which I fully expected- but the a little of the pinstripe came up as well. There aren’t really any decals left, maybe the faded Spitifire one but it’s barely there. The whole thing is just a chipped up chalky mess so I’m wondering if, based on these pics I should give it the bath and move from there or just wire wheel and repaint. View attachment 1582093
> View attachment 1582094
> 
> View attachment 1582095
> ...




To be honest, if I was keeping that, it would get new paint after all the sheet metal was fixed.  😉


----------



## Cyclelogical (Mar 4, 2022)

Solo Rider said:


> She's lovely!! I found my 59 Spitfire in a barn full of dust & owl poop it even had sand filled tires.. It won't take much to get her all pretty again. I she for sale or is she staying in the family?



Thanks! Sounds like mine was found in almost the same condition. I’m keeping this one and rebuilding it for the wife so she can cruise with me 


GTs58 said:


> To be honest, if I was keeping that, it would get new paint after all the sheet metal was fixed.  😉



That’s kind of what I’m leaning towards. I’ve completely stripped it down to the frame and individual parts and tbh after looking at it all, I think that this paint is too carved up and rusted for me to want to keep it original. I figure I’ll obtain the correct stencils and decals and paint it properly and as true to the original as possible. Thanks for the input


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 5, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> That kids bike seat can be repurposed for a picnic box.  These hot chicks are unavailable--my wife and her sisters.
> 
> View attachment 1581931



They may be unavailable as most of the gals found on "Babes n Bikes" probably are, but there is a well deserved place on that thread for this photo.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 5, 2022)

I have a 1950 boys Spitfire that I trash-picked that was much more weathered than this. I started woking on the frame with intentions of a resto-mod. The bike got built up but the finish was never done although it still may be. But I will forever regret disturbing the original finish despite all its flaws. Notice I use the term "weathered" instead of "worse" here. For, good reason. It's part of the story and something you can never get back. Keep this girl original. There's plenty to work with here. And while it's usually never something I ever factor into a project I'm passionate about, just saying, this particular bicycle will likely never be worth more than what you put into it.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 5, 2022)

Very surprised, not a peep by nobody about the Silver King? seen in the background of one of the photos.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 5, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> Very surprised, not a peep by nobody about the Silver King? seen in the background of one of the photos.





That piece has its own thread. 









						Hawthorne Duralium questions | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Hello all. I’m using my second post here to ask about this bicycle I’ve been asked to try to rehab. It belonged to my wife’s grandfather and I dragged it out of his barn today. We also inherited an old Schwinn as well.      From what I gather this is one of those aluminum Hawthornes from the...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 5, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That piece has its own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duh! Now, I see. Last entry on weeks most popular threads.


----------



## Cyclelogical (Mar 5, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> I have a 1950 boys Spitfire that I trash-picked that was much more weathered than this. I started woking on the frame with intentions of a resto-mod. The bike got built up but the finish was never done although it still may be. But I will forever regret disturbing the original finish despite all its flaws. Notice I use the term "weathered" instead of "worse" here. For, good reason. It's part of the story and something you can never get back. Keep this girl original. There's plenty to work with here. And while it's usually never something I ever factor into a project I'm passionate about, just saying, this particular bicycle will likely never be worth more than what you put into it.



Can’t argue with this reasoning. I appreciate the perspective. Definitely food for thought. I think for now I’m going to work on all of the other parts of the bicycle and get them ready to reinstall for whenever I figure out what to do with the original painted pieces. I may just preserve as is and make it a rider and if I feel like taking the paint down and repainting I will at least always have that option available. I’m a very indecisive person, which is why my previous restorations always dealt with frames too far gone to be worth preserving. Just repaint! This one is different for me. Thanks again


Rusty McNickel said:


> Duh! Now, I see. Last entry on weeks most popular threads.



Yes this is another project that I’ve got on my plate. Thanks for referencing that thread, GTs58. That bike…yeah. Lots of thinking to do about how to approach it. It is a super cool bike, for sure. Feels like too many irons in the fire, right now though.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 7, 2022)

There is a sizeable faction here on CABE that are of the mind for bikes like this to "preserve the crust", i.e., lube it, make it safe, and ride it  and leave the rest alone except for adding appropriate bling. I have a lot of respect for their sentiments and experience. 

Whatever you do with her I hope you have fun and Happy Trails!


----------



## Cyclelogical (Mar 7, 2022)

bikemonkey said:


> There is a sizeable faction here on CABE that are of the mind for bikes like this to "preserve the crust", i.e., lube it, make it safe, and ride it  and leave the rest alone except for adding appropriate bling. I have a lot of respect for their sentiments and experience.
> 
> Whatever you do with her I hope you have fun and Happy Trails!



Thank you. I agree, to some extent. I’ve always been of the opinion that-for me at least- it’s all dependent upon the circumstances. I think with this bicycle, considering my end goal, I’m going to attempt to do just that and preserve what is here. If the end result is not to my liking I may decide to repaint it true to original spec and I won’t lose sleep over that decision. I’ll give it a chance, though. I’m only in my thirties but I’m finding that the older I get the less I want things to change. I suppose that I’ll keep that philosophy in mind when working on this project


----------

